# Zugriff auf ein Comfort-Panel (WinCE 6.0) mit VNC?



## Flachschipp

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit auf ein Comfort-Panel TP900 mit WinCE 6.0 mit z.B. eFon VNC zuzugreifen?

Ich habe schon einige Server-Versionen versucht zu installieren, aber es folgt immer entweder die Meldung "keine gültige CE-Applikation" oder Die software hat einen systemfehler erzeugt und muss geschlossen werden"

Hat das jemand schonmal realisiert?

Bei den MP`s hats ja auch funktioniert.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.

Gruß


----------



## NikolausL

Hallo,

denn VNC-Client vom Efon gibt es in zwei Versionen. Einmal für ARM Prozessoren und einmal für x86 Prozessoren. Die Multi Panels sind mit ARM Prozessoren bestückt, die Comfort Panels dagegen mit x86 Prozessoren. Die VNC Version die bei den Multi Panels funktioniert hat, wird deshalb bei den Comfort Panels nicht funktionieren.
Wir verwenden die Version für x86 Prozessoren auf den Comfort Panels. Allerdings haben wir die Erfahrung gemacht das der Client auf den Comfort Panels nicht besonders stabil läuft.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Flachschipp

Hi Klaus, 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Würde ich gerne mal ausprobieren. Hast du nen Link wo ich die x86 version downloaden kann? 

Nochmals vielen Dank.

Viele Grüße

Daniel


----------



## NikolausL

Guten Morgen,

hier der Link:

EfonVNC - Browse /efonvnc/efonvnc_v4.3 at SourceForge.net


Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Flachschipp

Guten Morgen,

vielen Dank.

Ich werds gleich einmal ausprobieren.

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Flachschipp

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe jetzt den VNC-Server auf dem Comfort-Panel laufen.
Das funktioniert auch soweit ganz gut. Leider stürzt der VNC Server manchmal ab und lässt sich dann nur durch Ein/Ausschalten des Panels wieder starten.
Kennt ihr das Problem? Kann ich da irgendwas tun um den VNC-Server von Fern wieder zu starten? 

Danke im Voraus

LG Daniel


----------



## Flachschipp

Hallo zusammen,

hat zur Zeit jemand neue Erfahrung mit dem VNC Server und den neuen KPs?

Wie gesagt es funktioniert.... Nur stürzt der VNC-Server ständig ab. 
Hat jemand eine Lösung?

LG Daniel


----------



## PN/DP

*SIMATIC WinCC Sm@rtServer*

Die naheliegende stabile und freigegebene Lösung: SIMATIC WinCC Sm@rtServer

SIMATIC HMI WinCC V12 Comfort Panels, Runtime Advanced Erweiterte Projektierungsmöglichkeiten

Harald


----------



## mbi

Flachschipp schrieb:


> Wie gesagt es funktioniert.... Nur stürzt der VNC-Server ständig ab.



Hab das gleiche Problem auch beobachtet. Ich möchte mich gerne dem Problem annehmen. Kannst du genauers darüber sagen?
Kommt es nach x Verbinungsaufbaus dazu? Oder nach x Stunden laufzeit?


----------



## jupf

Wir haben ebenfalls den VNC-Server auf den Comfort Panels im Einsatz.
Dasselbe Problem tritt auch bei uns auf. 
Es ist schwer einzugrenzen, ob es nach gewissen Zugriffen oder nach gewisser Zeit Probleme gibt. 
Eher würd ich sagen Zugriffe, ist aber nur ein Gefühl. 
Jedenfalls kann weder festgestellt werden, dass eine konstante Anzahl von Zugriffen dazu führt, noch dass eine bestimmte Laufzeit ausschlaggebend ist.
Leider keine Konstante ermittelbar.


----------



## BeckABOm

Hallo Leute 
Habe auch das Problem das der EfonVNC-Server nur instabiel auf windows CE6.0 läuft.
Hat jemand eine Idee für eine Alternative?
Muss auch nicht unbedingt Freeware sein.

LG BeckABOm


----------



## w4w

Servus,
ich habe mir mal die CPU Auslastung angeschaut:
Die geht auf 70%!!! hoch, wenn eine VNC-#Verbindung aufgemacht wird.
Kann das an der höheren Auflösung der neuen Panels liegen?
Dadurch dauert das Captureing vermutlich länger,...?

sg Wolfgang


----------



## Humpen

Hallo, 
Wir haben das ganze ebenfalls getestet, mit einem TP1900 und UltraVNC. Nach einigen Stunden bricht die Verbindung ab und kann nur durch einen Neustart des Panels wieder aufgebaut werden. 
Hat jemand schon einen Lösungsansatz?

LG Adi


----------



## volker

warum nicht einfach den smart-Client von siemens. so teuer ist die Lizenz nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## mbi

Hallo 
Probiers mal damit:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B14off7j4wTHaWxHZFN4UERIWDQ/view?usp=sharing
ist ein Build von mir. Hab damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Techniker

Hallo,

@mbi  
Deine Version läuft im Gegensatz zu der alten Version sehr stabil auf dem Comfort-Panel.
Das ist schon mal super.
Ich habe es aber noch nicht hinbekommen, den Server auch automatisch beim hochfahren des Panels zu starten.
Was muss dazu auf dem Panel alles eingestellt werden?


Gruß Robert


----------



## Nachbar

Auf das Panel muß doch die Sm@rtServer-Lizenz?
Und die Lizenz finde ich mit über 300.- recht teuer, wenn es denn auch noch für privat wäre, erst recht.

Selbst nutze 2 KTP400 Comfort, Sm@rtServer ist aktiviert (stört immer wieder die Erinnerung,dass die Lizenz fehlt) und habe Zugriff über die, mit 13.- auch recht teuere, App Sm@rt-Client für Android.
Funktioniert sehr gut, selbst F-Tasten lassen sich darstellen/bedienen.

Habe mit einem Panel mal das Programm "MobileVNC" ausprobiert.... naja, 1 Minute ist schon sehr wenig zum Testen.
Preis liegt bei 10.- .... ob es abstürtzt, kann man so nicht feststellen.
Nachteil dabei, die F-Tasten des KTP400 comfort werden nicht dargestellt.
Vorteil ist, Verbindung geht auch wennRuntime geschlossen ist.
Aber auch diese Software benötigt wohl einiges an Leistung :neutral:

Tja, also weiter mit dem "Nerv-Fenster" leben.


----------



## simon.s

simon.s schrieb:
			
		

> http://wisol.ch/w/articles/2012-01-03-siemens-vnc-free-client.html
> 
> Freier VNC Server für Siemens Multi-Panels
> Oft wurden wir angefragt, ob es für die von uns eingesetzten Siemens Multi-Panels eine Möglichkeit gibt,
> auf diese mittels SmartPhone oder VNC Client zuzugreifen. Grundsätzlich gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten hierfür.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siemens Software Lizenzen
> Siemens selbst bietet für die Fernwartungen der eigenen Panels die kostenpflichtigen Lösungen von SmartAccess
> und SmartService an. Beide bieten diese Funktion, durch Installation einer entsprechenden Lizenz auf jedem
> Panel, auf das zugegriffen werden soll. Hierfür muss mittels USB Stick die zuvor erworbene Lizenz auf das
> Panel übertragen werden und in der WinCC flexible Software die Option der Fernwartung aktiviert werden.
> Dies erfordert Anpassungen am WinCC flexible Projekt, was den Einsatz eines Programmierers notwendig macht.
> 
> 
> Alternative Lösung
> Eine alternative Lösung besteht darin, einen für die in Siemens Multi-Panels kompilierte Version eines freien
> VNC Servers auf dem Panel zu installieren, konfigurieren und persistent im Multi-Panel abzulegen. Hierbei
> gibt es einige Punkte zu beachten, welche wir in vorliegender Anleitung zur Verfügung stellen.
> 
> 
> Der Vorteil dieser Lösung ist einerseits, dass der Kunde mit Hilfe dieser Anleitung die Fernwartung
> komplett selbst auf dem Gerät installieren kann, ohne dass er über einen Programmierer mit dem WinCC
> flexible Projekt verfügen muss. Andererseits ist es der Vorteil, dass vorliegende Lösung frei von
> Lizenzkosten ist.
> 
> 
> Anleitung zur Installation
> Herunterladen des für die entsprechende Hardware kompilierten VNC Servers.
> Entpacken und die 2 Files auf einen FAT formatierten Memory Stick kopieren
> Das Multi-Panel beim Aufstarten mittels drücken auf “Task Bar” unterbrechen
> Mittels Windows Explorer die beiden Files nach “/programme” kopieren
> vncconfig.exe ausführen und die gewünschten Einstellungen (Passwort, Port etc.) einstellen.
> Link auf das Programm winvnc.exe in /windows/startup erstellen
> *Im Siemens Control Panel unter OP “Save Applications” und “Save Registry” ausführen*
> Neu starten
> Somit wird der konfigurierte VNC Server automatisch bei jedem Starten des Multi-Panels mit gestartet
> und kann über die IP-Adresse des Panels mittels beliebigen VNC Clients aufgerufen und bedient werden.
> 
> 
> Ein weiterer Vorteil dieser Lösung ist, dass das Panel vom Moment des Aufstartens mittels VNC bedient
> werden kann und so sogar auf Betriebssystem-Ebene Einstellungen über einen entfernten Rechner
> vorgenommen werden können.
> 
> 
> Zusammenfassung
> Wir haben diese Lösung bei verschiedenen Kunden weltweit im Einsatz. Gerade aufgrund der grossen
> räumlichen Entfernung der Kunden war uns wichtig, eine Lösung zu finden, bei der kein Programmierer
> vor Ort notwendig war, der Lizenzen aufspielt oder das Projekt anpasst. Wir haben diese Lösung
> für MP370, MP377 und MP277 mehrfach erfolgreich getestet und im Einsatz.



versuchs mal mit dieser Anleitung??  Weiß nicht ob dies die neuen Panels so unterstützen


----------



## Techniker

Genau diese Vorgehensweise funktioniert bei der Version von mbi nicht mehr.

Darum meine Frage, was eingestellt werden muss für den Autostart.


----------



## Nachbar

...bekomme das Efon VNC von "mbi" nicht auf meinem KTP400 Comfort zum Laufen... mache ich was falsch?
Prozessor ist ein ARM, WinCE 6.0


----------



## Techniker

Die Version ist für x86, ARM wird nicht funktionieren...


----------



## mbi

Hallo Techniker
Ja das Problem hatte ich auch schon EINMAL. Mein Kollege nahm es dann trotzdem mit auf IBN da die Zeit drängte.
Zu der Zeit kam wieder ein TIA Update welches eine neue Firmware Version brachte. Diese spiele er ein und dann gings.
Versuch doch mal ein Firmware update.
Alternative Lösung ware mit dem Runtimestart den VNC Server zu starten. (Gibt da glaube ich ein solches Ereignis oder mit dem Startbild.)
Richtig die Version ist nur für x86 Prozessoren. Mal sehen ob ich noch ein Build mache für ARM.
Gruss und VIELEN DANK fürs Feedback


----------



## diebbdwelt

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe den EfonVNC-Server bei meinem TP900 aktuell stabil am Laufen. Nur wenn das HMI in den Bildschirmschoner wechselt habe ich keinen Fernzugriff mehr.

Die Verbindung besteht aber oder kann auch neu aufgebaut werden (der Server läuft also). Ich sehe auch das Prozess Bild. Es reagiert aber nicht auf Eingaben. Wenn ich das HMI wieder „aufwecke“ (den Bildschirmschoner beende), dann kann ich es auch wieder aus der Ferne bedienen.

Konntet ihr das auch schon beobachten und habt ihr vielleicht eine Lösung?

Gruß
diebbdwelt


----------



## grossmeisterm

Hallo zusammen
habe das gleiche Problem bei einem TP9000, dass der Evon Server sich nach einer Weile aufhängt (Connections closed) und nur durch Neustart wiederbelebt werden kann.
Da man aber über das MiniWebinterface () über einen Browser die "Runtime" starten und beenden kann, würde ich mich freuen wenn man den start der Runtime wiederum mit der server exe verknüpfen kann. Kann man da nicht eine Batch Datei für schreiben? 

Beste Grüße


----------



## mbi

hallo grossmeisterm
Welche Version nutzt du? Die von mir?
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B14off7j4wTHaWxHZFN4UERIWDQ/view?usp=sharing
Es gibt nach mir ein Ereignis bei Runtimestart oder sicher bei aktivieren beim Startbild. (Script ausführen welches den Server startet)

@diebbdwelt
Hab noch nie ein Bildschirmschoner auf einem Panel genutzt kann dir da nicht helfen. Tut mir leid.


----------



## aebi

Hallo diebbdwelt
Ich hatte das gleiche Problem wie du mit dem Bilschirmschoner. Ich konnte aus der Ferne dem Bildschirmschoner zusehen wie er sich bewegt, aber deaktivieren ging nicht.

Ich löste es wie folgt: Ich sende von der SPS aus einen Steuerauftrag ans HMI wo ich das HMI Bild wechsle. Dadurch wird nun der Bildschirmschoner auf dem Panel deaktiviert und ich kann es wieder über den VNC bedienen. 

Dies funktioniert einwandfrei, ich muss einfach das TIA Portal offen haben, um die Variable zu übersteuern. Da ich Programmierer bin habe ich das TIA Portal sowieso immer griffbereit.

Die VNC Version von mbi läuft bei uns auf dem TP900 Störungs- und Absturzfrei, auch im Dauerbetrieb. Wir haben sie zwar nur zur Inbetriebnahme der Anlage (ca 1 Woche) benutzt.


----------



## diebbdwelt

Hallo aebi,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis!
Ich verwende meine Steuerung für eine Hausautomation. Daher läuft bei mir TIA nur beim Programmieren.

Den Server werde ich noch mal gegen die modifizierte Version austauschen. Der „originale“ Server ist nun bei mir auch nach ein paar Tagen abgestürzt.

Gruß
diebbdwelt


----------



## andyprog

Hallo mbi,

vielen Dank für die überarbeitete Version des EFON VNC Servers. 
Diese läuft sehr stabil und stürtzte bei und seit mehreren Testtagen nicht einmal ab :grin:
Leider habe ich es noch immer nicht geschafft, das Programm beim hochlauf des Panels (TP900) zuverlässig automatisch zu starten.
 Habe folgende Varianten versucht. 
- Verknüpfung auf WINVNC.exe unter \Windows\StartUp eingefügt -> Funktioniert gar nicht
- In Registry des Panels unter *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE / Init *neuen Launch auf die WINVNC.exe eingefügt -> Funktioniert gar nicht
-  in Runtime in den Ereignissen bei Startbild aufgebaut ->  Funktioniert erst, wenn man die hochgelaufene Runtime beendet und die  Runtime neu startet
- in Runtime im Aufgabenplaner bei Bildwechsel  -> Funktioniert prinzipiell. Aber wenn das Panel neu hochgelaufen  ist, ist er Zugriff erstmal nicht möglich, da zu diesem Zeitpunkt ja  noch kein Bildwechsel statt fand. Somit muss nach jedem Anlagenneustart  der Bediener das Bild wechseln. Was sicher in 90 der Fälle kein Problem  wäre, aber trotzdem nervt.
-Programmstart in den Ereignissen einer  HMI-Variable, die mit einer PLC-Variable verknüpft ist. ->  Funktioniert. Aber logischerweise nur dann, wenn auch eine Verbindung  zur PLC besteht. Und wir hätten auch gern Zugriff auf das Panel, wenn  Verbindungsprobleme zur PLC behoben werden sollen...


Die  liebste Variante wäre uns, wenn wir die WINVNC.exe wieder mit einer  Verknüpfung aus dem Windows CE StartUp Order starten könnten.
Vielleicht  könntest du deine Modifiziert Variante des EFON Servers daraufhin  untersuchen warum er im StartUp Ordner beim hochlauf ignoriert wird.

Vielen Dank schon mal 

Gruß Andy


----------



## mbi

Hallo andyprog
Hab dein Problem auch schon 2 Mal gehabt. Wie schon mal geschrieben konnte es mein Kollege vor Ort nach einem Image update lösen.
Das zweite Mal war erst kürzlich. Habs auch nicht hingekriegt (Registry und Startup)
Meine Lösung war dann mit dem Startbild aufgebaut. Warum funktioniert das bei dir nicht??? Wenn das Panel nach einem Stromausfall wieder Startet kann ich sobald die Runtime das Hauptbild lädt zugreifen.
Ein verdacht warum das mit dem Startup nicht funktionierte hab ich noch nicht. Denke aber nicht das es an der Applikation liegt.
Wie war die genaue Reihenfolge des installierens?
Ich hab glaube ich schon den VNC gestartet und darauf zugegriffen bevor ich Save Registry und Save File geklickt habe. Könnte das der Fehler gewesen sein? Wie war deine Reihenfolge?
Gruss mbi


----------



## andyprog

Hallo mbi
Die genaue Reihenfolge, wie wir das Panel ursprünglich mit  den Tools intalliert haben ist schwer nachzuvollziehen, weil wir viele  Varianten getestet haben.
Darum habe ich wie du schon vorgeschlagen hast mit dem Tool ProSave das Image neu auf das Gerät gespielt.

Danach bin ich wie folgt vorgegangen:
1. habe deine Dateien "WINVNC" und "VNCCONFIG" auf das Panel in das Verzeichnis \flash\AddOn kopiert
2. dann habe direkt das Tool VNCCONFIG gestartet und ein Passwort vergeben 
3.  dann habe ich den Dateiexplorer geschlossen und im Start Center ->  Settings -> OP -> Persistent Storage die Funktionen "Safe  Registry" und "Safe Files"  ausgeführt damit die Dateien nach dem  nächsten Boot noch da sind und das Passwort erhalten bleibt.
4. dann  habe ich die Runtime übertragen. In dieser ist beim Startbild in den  Ereignissen unter "Aufgebaut" der Start des VNC Servers eingetragen
5.  Nach dem Übertragen und dem Hochlauf der Runtime lief auch schon der  VNC Server. Auch nach einem Neustart oder Netzausfall funktioniert der  Zugriff nun auf Anhieb. :grin:

Somit  sind wir nun mit der Funktion voll und ganz zufrieden. Da bleibt uns  nichts, als uns bei dir mbi zu bedanken! Server läuft (bis jetzt) stabil  und wird nach jedem Neustart des Panels automatisch gestartet:wink:


Gruß Andy


----------



## mbi

Hallo andyprog
Vielen Dank dank für deine Ausführungen.
Habs heute nochmals mit einem frischen Panel versucht.
Nach meinen neusten Erkenntnissen ist nicht die Reihenfolge das Problem sondern der Zeitpunkt des Starten. 
Scheint ganz so das irgend etwas noch nicht geladen ist aber der VNC Server schon starten soll.
Aktuell hab ich im AutoStart ein Script mit 4 Ping Befehle auf sich selber um Zeit zu schinden und dann erst wird der VNC Server gestartet und siehe da das Funktioniert.
Wenn ich mal Zeit habe werde ich versuchen das anzupassen.
Gruss mbi


----------



## Stephan Mhl

Hallo @mbi,

Wir haben auch einige WinCE Panels mit ARM Architektur im Einsatz.
Auch wir haben seit Jahren den Efon VNC Server im Einsatz doch leider haben wir bei 10% der Anlagen das selbe Problem, 
das der Server irgendwann abschmiert und erst nach dem neustart wieder für eine begrenzte zeit funktioniert.
Habe gesehen das du eine modifizierte Version für x86 gebaut hast die wohl funktioniert. Wäre es möglich das du auch eine ARM Version davon baust?
Oder kannst du mir sagen was du geändert hast, oder was sogar das Problem sein könnte?
Im Voraus besten Dank!


----------



## mbi

Hallo Stephan Mhl
Hab bis jetzt noch nichts daran geändert. Wollte eigentlich hab dann vom Source kompiliert. 
Die Version funktionierte aber so gut das ich noch nichts geändert habe. Ausser die teilweise beschriebenen Start Probleme.
Gruss mbi


----------



## BeckABOm

Hallo @mbi

Erst mal Danke für die verbsserte Version. Der server läuft stabil.

Nun habe ich aber noch eine Frage zu deiner Version.
Ich Starte die winvnc.exe auf einem CE6.0 System dabei wird die Console geöffnet jedoch nicht wider geschlossen.
Kann man da was machen dass die automatisch nach dem ausführen wider schliesst?

Gruss BeckABOm


----------



## mbi

Hallo BeckABOm
Was geschieht da bei die genau?
Was für eine Console? Hab das bei mir nicht. 
Hab übrigens gerade eine neue Version hoch geladen die auch die Start Probleme beheben sollte.
Gruss mbi


----------



## BeckABOm

Hallo mbi
Wenn ich die exe ausführe geht die Console mit folgendem Inhalt auf:




Mit Autostart des Servers hate ich keine Probleme, ich habe die exe einfach in der System Registry ins init geschrieben, gemäss Anleitung hier:
https://dotter.wordpress.com/2012/07/16/windows-ce-remote-control-efon-vnc/

Gruss BeckABOm


----------



## mbi

Werde mir mal den Code anschauen müssen. 
Sieht für mich nach der Debugausgabe aus.
Was passiert den du ihn per Doppelklick startest oder eine Verknüpfung in Ordner Startup ?
Gruss mbi


----------



## BeckABOm

Das Fenster öffnet sich bei jedem Ausführen des Programs.

Gruss BeckABOm


----------



## mbi

Versuch den mal

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B14off7j4wTHVTE5QXQ0eFd5aUU/view?usp=sharing


----------



## BeckABOm

Hallo mbi

Die ausgabe wurde mit der neuen Version weniger jdoch wird immernoch das Fenster geöffnet.




Gruss BeckABOm


----------



## vita-2002

andyprog schrieb:


> ...
> Leider habe ich es noch immer nicht geschafft, das Programm beim hochlauf des Panels (TP900) zuverlässig automatisch zu starten.
> ...
> 
> Die  liebste Variante wäre uns, wenn wir die WINVNC.exe wieder mit einer   Verknüpfung aus dem Windows CE StartUp Order starten könnten.
> 
> Gruß Andy



Ich habe statt einer Verknüpfung vom WINVNC, WINVNC.exe selbst in Startup Ordner kopiert. Keine Probleme mehr bei starten.


----------

